

ICO follows ICO's rules, cookie usage drops by 90% - Isofarro
http://econsultancy.com/uk/blog/7692-ico-follows-ico-rules-cookie-usage-drops-by-90-percent

======
olliej
Yes, because people don't want to be tracked. If you want to know
approximately how many users you have you don't need cookies. Cookies are only
useful if you want to track what the user does. Surprisingly users don't want
you stalking them on the web anymore than they would want you stalking them in
real life.

